# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی

## mkh-ana

*دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی* یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی ایران است که دانشکده‌های آن به صورت غیرمتمرکز در شهر تهران قرار دارند. با تصویب شورای انقلاب فرهنگی این دانشگاه در سال ۱۳۵۹ با ادغام ۹ مرکز آموزش عالی (مدرسه عالی فنی، دانشکده نقشه‌برداری، موسسه آبشناسی، مؤسسه عالی تکنیکوم (نفیسی) تهران، دانشکده هواشناسی و علوم جو، دانشکده مخابرات، مدرسه عالی ساختمان، دانشگاه کار و پیشه، تربیت دبیر فنی پلی تکنیک تهران، دانشگاه علوم و فنون مجتمع آموزشی وزارت راه، مجتمع تکنولوژی تهران و مدرسه عالی تلویزیون و سینما) به شکل کنونی و با نام دانشگاه فنی و مهندسی تشکیل شد و در سال ۱۳۶۷ به نام خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی، دانشمند ایرانی تغییر نام داد. دانشگاه در ۱۱ دانشکده با ۱۸ رشته تحصیلی در مقطع کارشناسی، ۵۳ رشته در مقطع کارشناسی ارشد و ۲۳ رشته تحصیلی در مقطع دکترا کار خود را انجام می‌دهد.[۲]
نسبت استاد به دانشجو در این دانشگاه ۱ به۲۳ است که اندکی با استاندارد جهانی که ۱ به ۲۰ است متفاوت است. دکتر مجید قاسمی -رییس سابق دانشگاه-گفته است که این نسبت در آیندهٔ نزدیک به ۱ به ۱۸ ارتقا خواهد یافت.[۳]
*پیشینه[ویرایش]*
تمبر یادبود پنجاهمین سال تاسیس «دانشکده مخابرات» در سال ۱۳۵۷
هسته اولیه دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی، دانشکده‌ای است به نام دانشکده مخابرات که در سال ۱۳۰۷ در محل فعلی دانشکده مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر دانشگاه تأسیس شد و در سال ۱۳۱۸ اساسنامه آن به تصویب مجلس شورای ملی وقت رسیده‌است. از این نظر به نوعی نخستین دانشگاه نوین ایران می‌باشد.
دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی با ساختار فعلی در ابتدا در سال ۱۳۵۹، در پی تصویب ستاد انقلاب فرهنگی از ادغام ۹ مرکز آموزش عالی و با عنوان مجتمع دانشگاهی فنی و مهندسی، بنیاد نهاده شد و سپس در سال ۱۳۶۲ نام آن به دانشگاه فنی و مهندسی و در سال ۱۳۶۷ به دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی تغییر یافت. این دانشگاه در حال حاضر یکی از برجسته‌ترین دانشگاههای صنعتی ایران می‌باشد که فارغ التحصیلان آن مورد توجه بسیاری از مراکز صنعتی و دولتی قرار می‌گیرند. کارگاهها و امکانات آزمایشگاهی قوی و پیشرفته از جمله وجوه بارز این دانشگاه هستند.
علاوه بر رشته مخابرات با قدمت ۸۱ ساله، رشته نقشه برداری این دانشگاه ۵۵ سال و دانشکده مهندسی مکانیک آن ۳۶ سال قدمت دارند.[۴]
سرپرستی این دانشگاه بر عهده دکتر علی خاکی صدیق است.
*دانشکده‌ها و مراکز وابسته[ویرایش]*دانشکده ریاضیدانشکده شیمیدانشکده فیزیکدانشکده مهندسی برقدانشکده مهندسی صنایعدانشکده مهندسی عمراندانشکده مهندسی کامپیوتردانشکده مهندسی مکانیکدانشکده مهندسی مواددانشکده مهندسی نقشه‌برداریدانشکده مهندسی هوافضامرکز آموزش‌های آزاد و الکترونیکیمرکز تحقیقات شهیدقندیمرکز خدمات آموزشی نصیرمرکز مطالعات شجره طیبه
*مدیران دانشگاه از سال ۱۳۶۰[ویرایش]*
دانشکدهٔ مهندسی برق و کامپیوتر

دانشکدهٔ مهندسی مکانیک و صنایع
نام
دوران ریاست

از
تا

مجتمع دانشگاهی فنی و مهندسی

محسن تهرانی‌زاده
۱۰ شهریور ۱۳۶۰


سید محمدتقی بطحایی گلپایگانی
۲۶ اسفند ۱۳۶۱
۲۰ آبان ۱۳۶۴


محمد اردبیلی
۲ تیر ۱۳۶۵ (آغاز سرپرستی)
۳ مهر ۱۳۶۵ (آغاز ریاست)

دانشگاه فنی و مهندسی

محمدحسین حامدی
۷ آذر ۱۳۶۶


دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی

سید مهدی سیداصفهانی
۷ دی ۱۳۷۰(آغاز سرپرستی)


عباسعلی تسنیمی
۲۴ مرداد ۱۳۷۱ (آغاز سرپرستی)

محمد اردبیلی
۲۱ مهر ۱۳۷۲ (آغاز سرپرستی)
۲۴ آذر ۱۳۷۲ (آغاز ریاست)

رضا امراللهی
۲ آذر ۱۳۷۶(آغاز سرپرستی)
۵ مرداد ۱۳۷۶ (آغاز ریاست)

سید عبدالله میرطاهری
۳ دی ۱۳۷۹ (آغاز سرپرستی)
۲۴ تیر ۱۳۸۰ (آغاز ریاست)

علی خاکی صدیق
۷ مرداد ۱۳۸۲(آغاز سرپرستی)
۲۳ اردیبهشت ۱۳۸۳ (آغاز ریاست)

سید محمدتقی بطحایی گلپایگانی
۱۴ دی ۱۳۸۶(آغاز سرپرستی)


مجید قاسمی
۱۴ مرداد ۱۳۸۹(آغاز سرپرستی)


علی خاکی صدیق
۱۴ آبان ۱۳۹۲(آغاز سرپرستی)


یادکرد
[۵][۶]


*دانش‌آموختگان مشهور[ویرایش]*محمود قندی، رئیس سابق دانشکدهٔ مخابرات و وزیر سابق پست و تلگراف و تلفنسرلشکر حسن تهرانی مقدم، فرمانده سازمان جهاد خودکفایی سپاه (که در ۱ آبان ۱۳۹۰ در پادگان امیرالمؤمنین (ع) شهرستان ملارد بر اثر انفجار زاغه مهمات به شهادت رسید)داریوش رضایی‌نژاد (پژوهشگر دفاعی و هسته‌ای که در ۱ مرداد ۱۳۹۰ توسط عوامل اسراییل با شلیک پنج گلوله در مقابل منزلش ترورشد)[۷]بیژن نامدار زنگنه (وزیر سابق جهاد و وزیر فعلی نفت)محمد ناظمی اردکانی (وزیر سابق تعاون)محمد حسن قرایی، رئیس سابق دانشکده و مرکز آموزش مخابراتحسین زمان، استاد و عضو هیات علمی دانشگاه کیشعلی رضوانی بیدگلی، محقق و مولف حوزه مدیریتکمال محامود پور، استاد عضو هیات علمی دانشگاه صنعتی خواجه نصیر و معاونت اسبق وزیر ارتباطاتعلی مطهری، نماینده شبستر در دوره هشتم مجلس شورای اسلامیمحمد حسن قاسمیان یزدی، استاد عضو هیات علمی دانشگاه تربیت مدزسعلی اکبر موسوی خوئینی، نماینده مجلس ششم، دبیرکل پیشین سازمان دانش آموختگان ایرانمصطفی محمدنجار (وزیر کشور)فرزاد حسنی (مجری تلویزیون)
*تجمیع دانشگاه خواجه نصیر[ویرایش]*دانشکده‌های دانشگاه خواجه نصیرالدین طوسی در سطح شهر تهران پراکنده‌اند، و این مشکلات زیادی را برای دانشجویان دانشگاه ایجاد می‌کند و هزینه بالایی را برای دانشگاه دارد.
برای رفع این مشکل و کمک به تجمیع این دانشگاه، مسئولان این دانشگاه زمینی را در منطقه تهرانپارس(که در حال حاضر دانشکده هوافضا و یکی از مجموعه خوابکاه های این دانشگاه در آن قرار دارد)با اضافه کردن مقداری زمین- که در بالای مجموعه قرار دارد و قبلاً متعلق به سازمان گوشت بود-قصد تجمیع دانشگاه در آینده را دارند.

----------

